# Some of my hive colors



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Good selection of colors! I do not know if you researched or not, but I read that bees can not see red (it looks black to them) and you have no red.


----------



## Chrissy Shaw (Nov 21, 2006)

*I use red, just not black*

I like that color selection, i mix as i go, tonal shades, varried bottom boards, entrance blocks, all so that the bees have a easier way home. I also use geometric patterns and contrasting colors on the alighting boards on my stands. Each stand is painted a color and the number for that position in the yard would be: one/brown and one brown would be the most westerly hive possition on the stand. The colony in that space may change and those changes are written on a board inside so it can be kept track of. Only hive possition is fixed, all else are recorded seperate.

Chrissy Shaw


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Chrissy, I like your method, and was thinking of doing something similar myself. You might be interested in the c.1970 book by Karl von Frisch, "Bees, their language, senses, ...etc." Something like that. He does some fascinating experiments over the span of 30+ years, including determining what colors bees "see", what geometric shapes they distinguish, and how they use these to find their home in a bank of similar hives.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes I like the colors. I don't have any purple hives yet . Last year I bought a couple of colors and mixed in various shades as I went along


----------

